# My orchid gallery



## Paul (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello all,
Here is a link to my brand new gallery, many photos and many others will come with months and... years!! lol 
Enjoy.

My Orchids


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 24, 2008)

Congratulations Paul!!!! a lot of nice blooms: catts, paphs and *cuthbersonii*!! I killed some of those already . Masdevallia veitchiana is another one that I really love ,but it does not want to live near me!  Jean


----------



## Paul (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank You!
To tell the truth, I'm not a very good Masdevallia grower... they don't die, but they are far from their best. I don't provide them cares as for Paphs and Catts for example, and they can't grow into the greenhouse due to too high temperatures. Outside, humidity is too low and pests always invide them 
The cuthbersonii grow quite well, but they could grow faster under cooler temps to (I grow them temperate-warm)
The Catts and Vandacea are by far the fastest and easiest growing orchids into the greenhouse


----------



## neo-guy (Jul 24, 2008)

Paul, some very lovely plants. I don't grow paphs, but i noticed you had (RIP?) a lovely P. delenatii alba. I also like the red lip delenatii's.
I grow many sophronitis and you have some nice wittigiana's. I'm surprised you don't grow these mounted? Most of mine our mounted as they seem to like drier condtions than S. coccinea, which i do grow in pots.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2008)

My admins wont let me look.


----------



## Paul (Jul 24, 2008)

neo-guy said:


> Paul, some very lovely plants. I don't grow paphs, but i noticed you had (RIP?) a lovely P. delenatii alba. I also like the red lip delenatii's.
> I grow many sophronitis and you have some nice wittigiana's. I'm surprised you don't grow these mounted? Most of mine our mounted as they seem to like drier condtions than S. coccinea, which i do grow in pots.
> Cheers,
> Peter



Yes, I was very disappointed that my delenatii album (a nice nice one) died suddenly (bacterial rot). It's my fault, too wet and too cool one night...

My Sophronitis are not mounted (I'm lazy and don't want to wory when I leave for holidays) so they are grown into rockwool that they like but quite difficult with that species (needs pure water) 
I havn't bloomed my coccinea yet, I will try colder nights this fall.
There are many photos of the same plant sometimes, not different ones but different blooms


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 24, 2008)

Very nice! Now you have me tempted to try a cuthbertsonii! Nice dels too!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Very nice collection, Paul... I love the how the cuthbersoniis grow in the 'balls' of moss...  love your paphs and the oncidium ornithorhynchum too... very compact spray...


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 24, 2008)

Very Nice collection!!!


Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2008)

Good job, Paul. That's a lot of work to put together.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 24, 2008)

Super job, Paul!

I love the progression photos of dianthum!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Paul (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you all! 

Future additions will be Paph. sangii and jackii in a few weeks, and a probably nice bloom (many buds) of Acacalis cyanea.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> Thank you all! Future additions will be Paph. sangii and jackii in a few weeks, and a probably nice bloom (many buds) of Acacalis cyanea.



:drool::drool:You got my attention!!! Will look forward to seeing them!


----------



## Paul (Jul 25, 2008)

I forgot a new besseae growing like crazy that will bloom within one or two weeks. Peruvian form, not the big climbing one like my other!


----------

